# Finnish Air Force Strikes - WWII



## mineman65 (Apr 23, 2007)

Footage from Finnish Air Force strike missions against Soviet Union / Russia during WWII

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvvovs5PdWc[/YOUTUBE]

sal;


----------

